# Vote for your top 3 favorite photos!



## simantini (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello,

I have been doing digital landscpae photography for the past few years, especially on my extensive travels. For the last two months I have worked hard on developing my online digital portfolio at www.simantini.com I would like to have a gallery showing of my photographs in the coming year. So I would really appreciate it if you could visit my web site and vote on your top 3 prioritized favorite photo(s) and mention why you liked them, provide suggestions for taking better pictures, or comment on how to make the web site better, preferrably through the online form (under the Contacts tab), or by writing to me at comments@simantini.com.

This is a flash (Macromedia) web site with sound. The initial loading time may be upto 20 seconds.  

Also, please share my web site with your family, friends and colleagues, and ask them to vote as well. I am developing a repository of the portfolio pictures that people vote for. The more votes I get, the better...

Thanks in advance.

Simantini


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 4, 2005)

load time was a lot more than 20 seconds for me, but it was worth it! Very impressive site. They didn't teach programming in the MBA school I went to. 

BTW, i didn't vote, but my fave i guess was the one with the sand dunes.


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm on 2MB broadband and It took about 30-40 seconds to load which is far too long in my opinion. It might be just me but all the visual effects feel a little gimicky to me. You have some nice photos though


----------

